# Back again!



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, things have taken a bit of a turn!

Long story: Probably about 20 years ago, when I was still in my nursing career, I took a course in reflexology, but never completed it to the exam. Just a few weeks ago, I discovered that a member of my network group is a reflexologist and she gave a demo at one of our meetings. I discussed my previous experience and she said I should get back into it. Being unemployed, I said that I could not really afford to take another course, and so would have to forget it.

Jump to this week: Saw an ad in the local paper for funded 14-week course in reflexology at a local training school. There are two places remaining, and I managed to secure one of them for an enrolment fee of £25 (the course is worth £400). This leads to a qualification, which means that this could be an alternative or an addition to my photography business.

So, my question today is: What are the chances that this would be a viable business for me to run in Cyprus? I was thinking either as a mobile therapist visiting homes, or perhaps visiting hotels to treat holidaymakers, or even working in the hotels that have spas, or therapy rooms.

Either way, I am really looking forward to the course and its possibilities, even if that's only here for the time being.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think as with anything in Cyprus, if you are really good at it then you will get a lot of business via word of mouth. Services such as reflexology, physiotherapy, yoga, pilates etc... do work in Cyprus from what I hear.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Diane,

I would say go ahead and do the course but don't count on reflexology being your main source of income here. I am a qualified refloxolgist, have a diploma in medical aromatherapy and I am a reiki master. When we first came here I thought I might be able to earn a reasonable living doing these things but advertising only brought phone calls from dirty old men wanting massaging and the extras
My treatment couch is folded up and languishing under the spare bed where it has been for several yeas now.
If you count relflexology as an extra and give it time for word of mouth to bring you clients you will probably find it will help to supplement your income.
Having a second bow to your string along with your photography can't hurt.

Veronica


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Diane,
> 
> I would say go ahead and do the course but don't count on reflexology being your main source of income here. I am a qualified refloxolgist, have a diploma in medical aromatherapy and I am a reiki master. When we first came here I thought I might be able to earn a reasonable living doing these things but advertising only brought phone calls from dirty old men wanting massaging and the extras
> My treatment couch is folded up and languishing under the spare bed where it has been for several yeas now.
> ...


Thanks Veronica. What a coincidence you being a qualified reflexologist. There has been a number of these coincidences over the past few weeks which to me indicates it's fate that has brought this course into my radar!

I will be careful to avoid the dirty old men! I will probably get that here as well.

I will see what happens when the course finishes, and ask my networking acquaintance for some tips in getting started in the business.

The first lesson will be a bit of an issue, as we have booked to do a craft fair on that day, which is about an hour drive, and the course is about ten minutes from where we live. So we have to drive there - luckily the organiser has said we can go earlier than normal - drop Keith with the boxes and the job of setting up the stand, then I drive back to the course for 9.30am, then back up to the fair for the rest of the day and then pack up to come home again. So I will be very tired by the time we've done!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Diane,

True Yorkshire grit and determination will win the day!!

Good luck with both events.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Geraldine. I'm sure we'll cope.


----------

